# Has anyone tried the Kimkins diet???



## stellarx1587 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm curious about this diet. I read that it was similar to Atkins, but more intense. They say its a "Lean Low Carb Diet". The weight loss is quick and significant. Apparently, its THEE diet for celebs, such as Jessica Alba, Jessica Simpson, and others. It says that the diet forces the body into a "natural starvation" Ketosis... 

I just wanted to see if anyone has actually tried this diet and if it actually works. I'm a bit put off about the "natural starvation" part. Is it safe? I just dont want to torture myself while trying this diet just to not have it work or be potentially damaging to my body. Any input is much appreciated!! Thank!!!


----------



## banjobama (Aug 20, 2007)

I've never heard of that, but I did the Atkins diet and I LOVED it. I felt great and really slimmed down. If you read his book about it it makes a lot of sense why it works and it's not bad for you.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 20, 2007)

I've tried the Atkins and did lose weight while I was on it. They only rpoblem for me is that I like my bread. A lot of people think that the Atkins is bad for you but that's because they think that you can get away with eating nothing but fatty foods like eggs and bacon and steak, which isn't true. You're supposed to eat vegetables and leafy greens. That's where you're supposed to be getting your carbs from. If people would read his book, they would understand that. Just something I've noticed.

But I've never tried the Kimkins, let alone heard of it. Sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Aug 22, 2007)

I tried kimkins diet for a sporting event that required a weight class.  The weight comes right back on, I would not recommend it at ALL.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

The fact that it's low carb is concerning to me. Your body needs carbs, complex carbs, just not in excess. Your body will especially need them for fuel if your working out. I also see this as not being a solution for long term weight loss, only short. A diet in general is usually bound to fail at some point, can be dangerous to your health, and really low carb is not easy to stick to for anyone over a long period of time. Your better off just researching on the net to start eating healthy. Eat lots of protein, about 1g per pound of body weight. Then about 25% of your diet should consist of healthy fats. And whatever number of calories is left should go towards complex carbs. But, just so you know your body can only digest about 20-30g of protein at a time and eating to many of any carbs at once your body can not process either and some of which will be stored as fat. 

If you have any questions feel free to PM me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and one thing I did find that was a bit interesting was a page on controversy over this diet.
You can find it here: http://www.kimkinscontroversy.com/

Good Luck!


----------

